# I've been better.



## Encolpius

Ahoj, nějak si nemůžu vzpomenout na podobný obrat v češtině, když se vás někdo zeptá, jak se máte. 
Šlo by říct: Bylo to už lepší.Bylo mi už líp? 
A naopak: I've never been better. Nikdy mi nebylo líp. ? 
Díky.


----------



## Jana337

Encolpius said:


> Ahoj, nějak si nemůžu vzpomenout na podobný obrat v češtině, když se vás někdo zeptá, jak se máte.
> Šlo by říct: Bylo to už lepší.Bylo mi už líp?


Podle mne tomu chybí "i" - už mi bylo i líp.
Ale taková věta se obvykle říká jako odpověď na "jak se máš?", takže je přirozenější říci "už jsem se měl(a) i líp".


> A naopak: I've never been better. Nikdy mi nebylo líp. ?
> Díky.


Nebo "ještě nikdy jsem se neměl(a) lépe", "ještě nikdy se mi nedařilo lépe".


----------



## Encolpius

Jana337 said:


> Podle mne tomu chybí "i" - už mi bylo i líp.
> Ale taková věta se obvykle říká jako odpověď na "jak se máš?", takže je přirozenější říci "už jsem se měl(a) i líp".
> 
> Nebo "ještě nikdy jsem se neměl(a) lépe", "ještě nikdy se mi nedařilo lépe".




Díky. Samozřejmě otazník jsem používal jakoby po "Šlo by říct...? 

Už jsem se měl i líp... se mi zdá idiomatické a snad jsem to i slyšel. 
Ale nevím, nevím.. ta druhá věta...


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Zdravím a přidávám se do diskuze.

*I've been better* má podle mě v češtině mnoho různých variant, zaměřím se hlavně na ty hovorové, ty jsou dle mého názoru nejčastější.

Například:
- *Už jsem se měl líp*.
- *Bejvalo to lepší*.
- *Mohlo by to bejt lepší*.
- *Mohlo by to bejt horší*. - znamená to to samé jako _Mohlo by to bejt lepší_, ale s nádechem sarkasmu, tak typickým pro český jazyk.

*I've never been better*
- *Nikdy jsem se neměl líp.*
- *Lepší už to bejt nemůže.*
*- Takhle dobře jsem se v životě ještě neměl.*


----------



## Jana337

Encolpius said:


> Díky. Samozřejmě otazník jsem používal jakoby po "Šlo by říct...?
> 
> Už jsem se měl i líp... se mi zdá idiomatické a snad jsem to i slyšel.
> Ale nevím, nevím.. ta druhá věta...


Ta druhá věta zní cize a neidiomaticky, protože my Češi takové věci neříkáme.


----------



## Encolpius

Jana337 said:


> Ta druhá věta zní cize a neidiomaticky, protože my Češi takové věci neříkáme.



No, tak se holt nedá nic dělat. Nechci používat cizí neidiomatické výrazy, co si lidi pomyslí.


----------



## winpoj

Jasně, nejidiomatičtější odpověď na takovouhle otázku je: "Stojí to za..."

Nejpozitivnější odpověď asi bude: "Jde to."

Kdybychom byli pozitivnější, ještě by nám mohl někdo závidět.


----------

